# Brewing disaster!



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Been happily using my Gaggia Classic and Eureka Mignon grinder for a few years, but today something went wrong...

I started a new bag of beans from the Hasbean subscription, COSTA RICA FINCA DE LICHO YELLOW HONEY VILA SARCHI, which look smaller than usual. I had the grind setting left from the previous beans but half way through grinding 18g of beans the Mignon stopped, just making a buzzing noise. Thinking it must be jammed I took it apart, cleaned it and tried again. It still just buzzed so kept making the grind a little courser until it finally completed the grind but the shot just poured out in a few seconds.

Tried a few more times with a slightly finer grind but still way too fast and any finer the Mignon won't grind! Surely the Mignon should handle it ok? Is it broken???


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Check the burrs- something like a stone may have stuck in there and jammed them.

Any nicks will destroy their ability to grind.

Don't know why that would stop the motor- but you got to troubleshoot I guess.

Weird that the motor still grinds at coarser settings- can you still grind other beans finely?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Kyle said check for burr damage, nicks or bits missing out of the cutting edges. If you still have the residue from cleaning out check for bits of stone or metal..

Check where the motor stops and mark burr or nut with marker pen, try this a couple of times to see if it stops and "buzzes" in the same place.

IF it does try moving it around slightly with a pencil or similar, if this sets it running again you could have a burnt out winding on the motor.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. The burrs look ok. I just got some cheap supermarket beans so will try with those.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Take the burrs out and give them a thorough clean and inspection.

Undo these three small screws and take off the chrome panel:









You'll see the top burr:









And you'll be able to see the bottom burr.









Clean the burr chamber thoroughly. I'd take the opportunity to remove the bottom burrs by undoing the brass nut and the three screws and cleaning thoroughly underneath as well. (I have a feeling the nut may undo clockwise - can't remember).

Take care not to damage the screw heads when you remove them. Once you've cleaned the burrs thoroughly (toothbrush and cocktail sticks work) make sure you reseat them with care so they are flat.

The burrs should look clean and sharp when you've finished. No obvious damage. Check that they spin freely.

It's just possible you've got a lot of hardened old coffee grinds interfering with the burrs. But if there's obvious damage you may need to replace them. They're blessedly cheap.

Once you've reassembled, with the motor running, wind the burrs all the way closed until you hear them chirp. You now know they can close fully. Open them back up to your espresso grind. I'm sorry I can't remember how many turns it should be. Perhaps someone else can help or Google 'dialling in a Mignon'.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

That buzzing sound has occurred on a Mazzer when I cleaned it and the burrs were too close together. Making it slightly more coarse, as you did, solved the problem. If there is hardened coffee on the burrs that could give the impression that the burrs were too close together. Try what the others have said and give the burrs a thorough clean and try again!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

As above, check for foreign objects. What does the manual say about the grinder failing to function at fine settings? Those are tough little beans.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Gave it a good clean, but couldn't get the brass nut undone. Took a few attempts with the supermarket beans but think it's dialled in ok now and just waiting for the Gaggia to warm up again to try those little Hasbeans.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

All working fine now









Many thanks guys for taking the time to reply.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

What was the problem joffy?


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> What was the problem joffy?


I think the burrs got clogged up though I had only cleaned it 2 weeks ago, needed a really good deep clean to handle these tough little beans.


----------

